# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  February 2019 Challenge: Gaxmoor of Skelkor

## Naima

Hello Here the Commission by Bogie :



> I recently started a new D&D campaign which is centered around the Lost City of Gaxmoor. The maps of the city that came with the books are really nice, but don't really show what is around it. I found a nice spot on the Forgotten Reams map to locate Gaxmoor but I would like a map I can give the players with lots of regional details. It should contain what is already on the map but you can add smaller features wherever you would like. I placed a red X where Gaxmoor should be located and I crossed off a town that shouldn't be there. Gaxmoor is a circular walled city about 1/2 mile in diameter. Create it in any Style you prefer I just need it to be high enough resolution and size so I can print it on 4 8 x 10 pages ( so about 16 x 20" size )


Initially I didn't understand if I had to remake or make an enlarged version , the latter is the actual commission , I am brainstorming on which style to do .. .But I am thinking to invent a new one for mountains and woods, hopefully in a fancy fantasy map style , not too painted , not desaturated like fresco of Ausonia and so experiment with something new .

----------


## Naima

Here an update and the mountain style test...

----------


## Ilanthar

Very curious to see what you'll do with this  :Smile: !

----------


## Bogie

Cool mountain!

----------


## Diamond

This is going to be something special, I can already tell.

----------


## Naima

A little update, I delineed most of the mountain ranges, then I will proced detailing like the two mountain examples that shoudl be the final goal for the mountains .
Map size is 6000 px wide atm.
I am considering reducing it.
The Rivers will be replaced after with better shapes.
I am thinking to make the base landscape , non mountains a shaded paint.
tot time taken so far 5 h

----------


## Ilanthar

I like a lot those mountain shapes  :Smile: ! Very "Tian Shan" mountains.

----------


## Naima

> I like a lot those mountain shapes ! Very "Tian Shan" mountains.


Yes, you have good eye, I read a bit the D&D lore of the region and its a Dragon kingdom so I thought was fitting  :Smile: , the regions in particular are Guilin and
Zhangjiajie if not wrong.

Http://www.incredibilia.it/wp-conten...16/05/0368.jpg

https://cdn.getyourguide.com/img/tou...546828-146.jpg

----------


## Azélor

Interesting mountain shape.

----------


## Bogie

Looking great already!!

----------


## Naima

Ok I spent other 9 hours on this and I don't feel I am satisfied... What is annoying me is forest ...

Any sugestions on how I could make them to not look either cloned or put of place?

----------


## Josiah VE

Wow, you are going into an incredible amount of detail. It looks amazing, I love both the mountains and the forests, I think they go well together. My only concern is it might take too much time.. I want to see this finished!  :Very Happy: 

Great stuff, I like the style!

----------


## Bogie

I'm not sure what is bothering you, I think they look fantastic!

Dooh,,,, Ninja'd by Josiah, haha!

And I'd better get my butt in gear and show some progress on my side of the commission.  :Wink:

----------


## Naima

Thats the other version ...



In the first I added a border to forest with visible tree canopy , undershadow etc but somehow to me they do not match , For some reason the fluffy forest become more blurred and the borders are more detailed, and seems to me they aren't matching ...
This version witout visible tree canopy on borders seems better blending? although is less detailed?

----------


## Diamond

Hmm.  That's odd.  Yeah, I don't know why, but I like the second one better too.

----------


## Naima

> Hmm.  That's odd.  Yeah, I don't know why, but I like the second one better too.


Could be the thing I wrote above?

----------


## Greason Wolfe

The second one does seem to look a bit better, but the difference between the two is, I think, a matter of personal taste. Either one looks good to me and I am digging the style approach.

----------


## Naima

Thanks I think I am going with the second ...

What u think of this update? Sugestions ? Its myfirst time painting in a sort of fantasy colorfull style.






tot hours update 18 h.

----------


## ladiestorm

Actually, Naima, I think I understand what it is that's bothering you... you go from a kind of blurred texture fill and then there seems to be some single trees, that mark the end of it.  The problem is.. that blurred texture seems to sit on top of the individual trees, and it causes the eyes to cross a little bit... at least it does me.

I don't know what program you are using to make this map, so I don't know if the idea I have would help you, but I know what I would do if it were cc3+.  I would use that textured fill you have as the background for the forest, and then lay the more defined treeline _on top_ of the texture.  that would give you the look of underbrush in the forest.  I don't know if you can do that with the program  you have...  but I have an example if you wish to see it, just let me know.

----------


## Bogie

This is great, and I love the little Gaxmoor City icon on a hill !

----------


## kacey

These mountains are spectacular! I love the painterly style and the brighter colour theme too, looks great so far.

----------


## Naima

> Actually, Naima, I think I understand what it is that's bothering you... you go from a kind of blurred texture fill and then there seems to be some single trees, that mark the end of it.  The problem is.. that blurred texture seems to sit on top of the individual trees, and it causes the eyes to cross a little bit... at least it does me.
> 
> I don't know what program you are using to make this map, so I don't know if the idea I have would help you, but I know what I would do if it were cc3+.  I would use that textured fill you have as the background for the forest, and then lay the more defined treeline _on top_ of the texture.  that would give you the look of underbrush in the forest.  I don't know if you can do that with the program  you have...  but I have an example if you wish to see it, just let me know.


Thankyou , Though decided to go with just the fluffy stuff, I removed the little trees, I think they are too detailed to fit withthe less detailed and more blurry mountains and hill style in general... I painted the fluffy stuff though as I did to make the top of the little trees, but for some reason I applied a couple of blurrs after clonign around and become less crisp ... anyway I hope looks good now .

----------


## - JO -

I like this style, very "painted"... Looking forward to see the whole map !

----------


## Naima

Thanks.

Since I like to change and jumpfrom a thing to another I was trying to experiment with a possible frame for the map ...

What you think of this ? I alsotried to experiment with color grade and tones for a final map presentation , I am not sure if all fits together and if it looks good or not ... my Idea was to make a sort of wooden carved logo and frame to capture the map , but the map somehow beeing cartoony and the wood perhaps would fit more with a parchment black and white or more subtle  painted style?

Anyway here it is ...

----------


## Naima

Thanks.

Since I like to change and jumpfrom a thing to another I was trying to experiment with a possible frame for the map ...

What you think of this ? I alsotried to experiment with color grade and tones for a final map presentation , I am not sure if all fits together and if it looks good or not ... my Idea was to make a sort of wooden carved logo and frame to capture the map , but the map somehow beeing cartoony and the wood perhaps would fit more with a parchment black and white or more subtle  painted style?

Anyway here it is ...



24 h.

----------


## Domino44

Ooo, I love the way the water looks so far! The mountains are also very cool, so different from anything I've seen before. I'm not sold on that frame, I don't think it has the same quality as the rest of the map.

----------


## Naima

Yeh I felt it wasn't fitting somehow.

----------


## Diamond

I like the design of the frame, but not the execution - it's very very bold, distracts a little from the map itself.  What about using some lighter colors in it?

But the map... damn, that is nice.  The mountain shadows really sell it, but the whole thing is top-notch.

----------


## Bogie

The map is looking wonderful.  I like the dragon frame even if it isn't a perfect match to the map.

----------


## Naima

Thankyou guys , what kind of frame you think might fit better?

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Agree with Diamond, the border is very loud, but otherwise I can only say that its impresive! This challenge will be a clash of the greatest!
Perhaps just lighten that border's tones?

----------


## Naima

Yes its too heavy for the map , any sugestion on a style that could fit?

In meanwhile an update...

----------


## Jaxilon

Amazing so far. How big is the final? The pop out window showing the city icon would indicate it's pretty huge. Or are you going to have pop outs for specific locations? I feel like I'm falling miles behind because I haven't started painting on mine and I won't be able to for most of this week I don't think  :Frown:

----------


## ladiestorm

I actually liked the dragon frame myself, but perhaps you could do a slimmed down version of it?  Or maybe a frame with just the celtic knots?  This map is turning out just beautifully!  I love that pop up mid map, makes it feel interactive some how.

The only thing I'm not sold on, is the white border around your rivers... but I'm figuring that you just haven't finished with them, yet  :Smile: .  So far, great map!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> The only thing I'm not sold on, is the white border around your rivers... but I'm figuring that you just haven't finished with them, yet .  So far, great map!


It looks more to me like something else is happening.  The one series of rivers has the white banks; the others don't. One assumes there is a reason for this?  Is there?  If it's a non-spoiler, can you tell us what it is?

----------


## Naima

@Jaxilon thankyou the map is about 4000 pxl wide , the popup is instead real size , I reduced the map to upload easier.

@ladiestorm thankyou, I was trying to make a lighter version , I somehow like it but when I put in map is perha0s distracting too much from the actual map.
The withe border should be sand but its not final I will reduce it while the river gets more distant from sea and use it less in the inside territory.

@Mark Oliva yes is intended but still wip I wanted to underline difference betweed placid sandy river and muddy or rocky ones.

Thankyou everyone for the nice comments  :Smile:  , any sugestion for alternative framing?

----------


## Mark Oliva

> @ladiestorm thankyou, I was trying to make a lighter version , I somehow like it but when I put in map is perha0s distracting too much from the actual map.  The withe border should be sand but its not final I will reduce it while the river gets more distant from sea and use it less in the inside territory.
> 
> @Mark Oliva yes is intended but still wip I wanted to underline difference betweed placid sandy river and muddy or rocky ones.


I like the concept regarding the rivers.  I think the intent would work perfectly if you change the color from white to one suitable for sand (or fill with a sand texture) and then also narrow the size of these areas.  Good work!

----------


## Naima

Another update 
Tot h 42


This time this is in real size.

 ### Latest WIP ###



I added a new rock type on the West and trying to make a transition between the two styles, from a more arid one to a more rocky gray one .

Then Trying a new frame , how about that new one?

----------


## Bogie

The new frame works well.  Loving the quality/resolution.

----------


## Domino44

The new frame is a lot better! Everything looks like it's coming along nicely!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I love this style! Awesome work so far!

----------


## Naima

Thankyou very much, I must say that at least to me this style is quite tiresome ... I have to pass several times in several colors on already draw or painted features ....
Total hours so far 62.

----------


## Jaxilon

> Thankyou very much, I must say that at least to me this style is quite tiresome ... I have to pass several times in several colors on already draw or painted features ....
> Total hours so far 62.


I feel you, I'm not sure what my hours are or will be but as many as I can sink into it is how many it's going to take. I love your map. I'm going for a slightly different look and I'm trying not to allow it to become brutal. Testing different brushes and so on trying to find the ones I like that might save me a bit of time....so far only limited success. In the end, it's a labor of love.  :Smile:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Impressive! The amount of detail for a map that isn't even finished... *whistles*
And the border works much better!

----------


## Naima

Thankyou guys.



> I feel you, I'm not sure what my hours are or will be but as many as I can sink into it is how many it's going to take. I love your map. I'm going for a slightly different look and I'm trying not to allow it to become brutal. Testing different brushes and so on trying to find the ones I like that might save me a bit of time....so far only limited success. In the end, it's a labor of love.


I tried to find a quicker way but , If I do I only become more sloppy in the results... So other +7 h and a very small update / progress... ITs a bit frustrating sometimes how little progress you can make with a huge lot of work in it ...

I definetly must try other styles easier and quicker for me lol ...

 ### Latest WIP ###



Tot. h 69 .

----------


## Bogie

Sorry it is consuming so much time, but the artwork is fantastic!  Love the little dragon!

----------


## Naima

Thankyou , Well it was my choice to pick that style he...

Long long long work But here is an update...

Tot. h 76 . 

### Latest WIP ###



Yet lot of work ahead, apart completing the general shapes then I have tofix stuff around , foret borders, forest shades and shadows, mountain shadows etc...

----------


## tainotim

Love the bright colors and the sword is great. Keep up the great work 

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Domino44

I can’t get over how much I like these mountains! Update looks great, I really love your color choice as well.

----------


## Diamond

I am in awe.  Seriously.  This is some hardcore dedication and skill at work.

----------


## Voolf

This is shaping up nicely Naima. Quite original mountains.

----------


## ladiestorm

this is absolutely beautiful!  Although I'm still not sure about 'sandy shores' of the rivers and that upper lake.  I don't know why, but all I can say is that each time I look at it, I can't appreciate the rest of the map, because my eyes are always pulled to those areas.  I love that lake in the upper left hand corner, though!  It's so striking!

I'm looking forward to seeing it finished!

----------


## Naima

Thankyou everyone.

Thanks @ladiestorm I am trying to tune down the sandy shores, here is an update:
I added some shading and continued with the mountains, I also added more hills, started to work on rivers and added some cities, fortresses , capitals and did some tests for labeling.
As usual criticism is always appreciated  :Smile:  ...


Tot. h 84 .

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

This map just keeps getting better and better.  I love all the little city icons, the mountains are great, I concur with Ladiestorm that the mountain top lake is fantastic.  The lettering trial is very good, what font is it?

The one thing I don't think is quite right yet is the water in Crescent Lake.   In the thumbnail version it's not bad, but when I zoom in it seems to be to much white, as if there were rapids or great waves in the lake.  On the other hand all the waterfalls look wonderful.  

My gaming group is going to love this map.  Thanks!

----------


## - JO -

Great art! 
Your brushstroke is really incredible: the mountains are so precise... and I'm not even talking about the dragon and the sword! It's just beautiful! 
I also like these colours, very strong and the choice of the frame is impeccable! Congratulations!

----------


## Naima

Thankyou guys ...
Ok I am approaching the end of the project I guess...

after other 7 hours on it for a total of 91 hours.



I tried to tune down the lake whiteness and also changed the sea accordingly.

I think I found a solution for the forests that I am liking, what you think of them now?

I also added all the labeling, but for some reason all seems a bit cluttered, perhaps i should try to use smaller sizes for the labels and occupy less space?

May be use only one color for all ? how can I make less heavy the labeling?


Tot. h  91.

### Latest WIP ###

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca88...8dac4c7716.png



@Bogie the font is Magic Medieval

----------


## Domino44

This looks amazing! I love the color of the sea and the lake! Like I said before those mountains are incredible! 
I agree with you about the labels though, I think they would look better slightly smaller.

----------


## Ramah

The forests look much better, Naima. Great in fact. The whole thing is beautiful.

----------


## Naima

Thankyou , here is a little update, I reduced font syzes, tuned a little the shadows on forests and added some other little labeling.

Tot. h 92.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

Oy this is turning out to be my favorite, so far. Superb!

----------


## Naima

Ok I have added other 2 hours of work and added roads and some fixes around...

I think the map should be finished by now, 


This is the Original Map I used to paint mine.




My objectives with this map were :

1) Test a new paint style and a more vibrant and "gamey" color tone.
2) Test a new woodland technique.
3) Test a new mountain style.
4) Test a new hills style.
5) Test new city icons.

Softwares used only Photoshop.



The map took 94 hours for completition.

### Latest WIP ###



comments and criticism are very welcome and if you notice any errors or other sugestions for improvements please let me know  :Smile:  ...

----------


## kacey

Wow Naima these mountains are something eles! I was showing this to my fiancé and he agrees, love this painterly style.

----------


## Naima

Thankyou Kacey , unless other mistakes or sugestions are rised I guess that image is the final one.

----------


## Kellerica

Hot damn, Naima. This is insanely amazing. I am truly in awe  :Surprised:

----------


## Naima

Thankyou Kellerica , I just noticed now that I canned the Name of Gaxmor that is Gaxmoor and Skelcor that is Skelkor lol ... Reuploading the final map!



Ok I have added other 2 hours of work and added roads and some fixes around...

I think the map should be finished by now, 


This is the Original Map I used to paint mine.




My objectives with this map were :

1) Test a new paint style and a more vibrant and "gamey" color tone.
2) Test a new woodland technique.
3) Test a new mountain style.
4) Test a new hills style.
5) Test new city icons.

Softwares used only Photoshop.



The map took 94 hours for completition.

### Latest WIP ###



comments and criticism are very welcome and if you notice any errors or other sugestions for improvements please let me know  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Jaxilon

Lovely work. I'm not sure where my hours are but if I have my way I'd like to put in another 30 or so which would likely bring me up around the same....I question our style of painting as a viable way to make a living at this, LOL.

----------


## Bogie

Criticism?  Never, this is a masterpiece work of art!  Beyond my expectations!!  I love it and so will my players.

Thank You times a Thousand!!

----------


## - JO -

Oh, my God! It's fantastic! So alive, so deep! In my opinion, you really exceeded all expectations! It's a very good job! There are mountains, forests, water, of course... all this is very beautiful, but every time, my eye returns to the dragon and the sword... There's so much precision and detail that it's really fantastic!

----------


## Bogie

I had this map printed & laminated on a 24" x 36" poster and it came out fantastic.  Can't wait to show it to my players.
Thanks Naima, Fantastic work!

----------


## Naima

> I had this map printed & laminated on a 24" x 36" poster and it came out fantastic.  Can't wait to show it to my players.
> Thanks Naima, Fantastic work!


Wow ... its so big... where you print this stuff?
Glad you liked ...

----------


## Jaxilon

That came out GREAT.

----------


## Bogie

> Wow ... its so big... where you print this stuff?
> Glad you liked ��...


I had it Printed at Vistaprint.com,  They were having a sale so it was very reasonably priced, and the image quality is pretty good even with the lamination.

----------


## arsheesh

Excuse while I pick my jaw up from the floor.  I'm astounded at the amount of detail in this piece.  The rendering is amazing.  The painterly style looks to me quite mature, certainly not something I would have guesses was a new style test.  You have some enviable skills there Naima.  It looks as if the Guild has attracted several talented artists since I was around last.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

That print looks terrific (not surprise, though). And what an happy client  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Naima

Thankyou all very much for the kind compliments  :Smile: .

----------


## Neyasha

I'm speechless. The map is absolutely amazing and I can't believe you did this in a month!

----------


## Naima

Thankyou  :Smile:  , It took 92 hours.

----------


## Chashio

Fantastic map, Naima! Beautifully painted and detailed. I love the direction you took!

----------

